# nigerian dwarf doe bred to nubian buck



## Ariel72

This was an accidental breeding.  My nigerian doe escaped and ended up with the neighbor's nubian buck.  It looks like she was bred and will be due in April.  I'm thinking Julie will be able deliver these babies since she always has easy births and is about 65 lbs herself.  Anyone have experience with breeding smaller does with larger bucks?  I'm worried about my girl.


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall

Yikes! How big is that nubian, weight and height wise?

Personally, I would have the vet abort any pregnancy between a nigerian and anything bigger than say..20-30 pounds bigger. I wouldn't take the risk. But I don't know how big the buck is.

Could you post pics of each animal?

Hard to say what to do... I don't know his lineage, don't know how big his lines are in his family. Don't know how big any past progeny have been.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos

I too would be worried. A Nubian to a  little Nigerian. I don't know what you can do other than abort but I don't know if you want to or not.


----------



## Ariel72

I left a message with the buck's owner so she can give a me a good idea of his exact size.  I don't want to abort but I sure don't want to lose my doe either.  Since this was a November breeding is it still possible to end the pregnancy safely?  I've heard of mature nigerian does delivering larger breed babies without complications, but I don't know how common it is.  I only have her on grass hay and minerals right now in an attempt to keep the babies small.  A month before she is due I'm going to give her the BOSE and CDT shots like I did last year.  I was going to start some grain after she delivers.  I'm still pretty new to goats and not sure if this is a good plan.  My gut says to let her go ahead and deliver them.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

We had a larger mini nubian bred to a Nubian buck. I ended up pulling kids with her. It also took a lot out of her to nurse them so be prepared to have to pull or supplement. Personally in would terminate.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

I know that choosing to end the pregnancy has got to be hard, but it is probably the best course for you and the doe.  She very likely will have trouble delivering and it is just the worst feeling when it goes wrong   .


----------



## ThornyRidgeII

Definately not a good idea.  Get a consultation with a goat vet!!  Most likely she will have to deliver C-section anyway which is a nightmare and you could still even lose her and babies.. I would urge abortion now to be on safe side!


----------



## marlowmanor

I have to agree with terminating the pregnancy. IMO I'd rather terminate a pregnancy in this kind of case than risk the life of a doe.  Yes, it could all turn out okay, but it could also end in losing both the kid(s) and the doe during delivery.


----------



## Ariel72

Yes this is hard.  I don't want to lose my little Julie or risk her health.  My vet knows goats so I'll consult with him tomorrow but right now I'm leaning toward termination.  How soon could she be rebred after ending this pregnancy?


----------



## marlowmanor

Ariel72 said:
			
		

> Yes this is hard.  I don't want to lose my little Julie or risk her health.  My vet knows goats so I'll consult with him tomorrow but right now I'm leaning toward termination.  How soon could she be rebred after ending this pregnancy?


Not sure on the how soon she could be rebred question. Personally I would give her time to heal and get back in good shape for breeding. A few months break sounds about right, but don't rely on just my opinion. I know some experts are bound to show up with their recommendations soon.

I know with my doe Bailey, we got her right after her last kidding. The kidding was difficult, and she rejected the kid. She was in really bad shape (anemic, thin, weak) and it took us a week of medications, B vitamin shots, and red cell to get her feeling better. We gave her 5 months of good care and got her back up to a healthy body condition. She is currently bred and due in April. We will be watching her closely when it comes kidding time so that we can be there for the birth given her history. We suspect the last birth went bad because she was in bad shape. The lady we got her from lost a lot of her herd right after we got Bailey from not worming at the right dosages. We suspect that was what was wrong with Bailey, she was in such bad condition when she gave birth that she didn't produce milk and wanted nothing to do with her kid. We are hoping this time around that since she is in good condition and older that she will do better and be a better mom. If she has trouble again and rejects a kid(s) this time she will be sold to a pet only home.


----------



## SheepGirl

Call me crazy, but I would go through with the pregnancy. :/


----------



## Pearce Pastures

April puts her at, what, about a month along?   If it is just a month or a tad more, I would say after luting her, wait a month and she should be fine.


----------



## OneFineAcre

Ariel72 said:
			
		

> Yes this is hard.  I don't want to lose my little Julie or risk her health.  My vet knows goats so I'll consult with him tomorrow but right now I'm leaning toward termination.  How soon could she be rebred after ending this pregnancy?


Consulting your veterinarian is exactly what you should do.


----------



## Missy

I would terminate regardless of what the vet says. Last year I also had a nubian buck who bred my Saanen doeling. She was 8 months old, smaller than an average size doe but the same size as the buck. The buck was the same age as her. Needless to say, after a very long and very hard labor, the baby died still stuck inside of her, and she gave up, the vet preformed a C-section to remove the kid(s)-It turned out to be only one very very very large buckling. She was too small to deliver a baby from him. He ended up getting much bigger over the course of this year(the adult male buck). Anyways, my point is that it may work out fine, however you could end up in the same situation as I was in.


----------



## lilhill

If she were here, I would not let her go thru with this pregnancy.  It is just too much of a chance you would lose the doe and the kid.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic

If you terminate the worst case scenario is you are out are out a year of breeding if she takes a while to rebreed. (But really, if she's in good shape - wait a month or two and rebreed)  

If you do not terminate, the worst case scenario is you spend hundreds of dollars (even thousands in the case of a c-section) and still lose both of doe and kids.  



It really isn't worth it.  Lute her, find a smaller buck and rebreed.  At 4-6 weeks along, the process will be the same as if she slipped the pregnancy early due to natural reasons.   I'd do it sooner rather than later though. Longer she carries them the more stress the process will be on  both of you.


----------

